# Delaying Brewday - Starter made...



## neo__04 (23/12/14)

Hey all,

Made my first yeast starter with a Wyeast smack pack.

I was putting it into a 1L starter, then stepping up to a 2L.

It's fermented out the 1L, and now i am not going to do my brewday when i had planned.

What can i do now to delay the yeast until sunday?

I still need to step it up to 2L, Can i pop it in the fridge to make the yeast sleepy then get it back up to room temp on the weekend to make the 2L starter?

What should i do?


----------



## 4KingAle (23/12/14)

I would fridge it. Pour off the slurry say Friday night and pitch the yeast into a 2ltr starter. Should be perfect by Sunday.
That's what I would do.


----------



## Black n Tan (23/12/14)

Put it in the fridge until closer to brew day and then discard spent wort and add new wort. I have a starter I made on the weekend cooling it heels in the fridge until I brew on boxing day.


----------



## neo__04 (23/12/14)

Awesome, thanks guys, first time using liquid yeast and i thought i might have stuffed it already!


----------



## mckenry (24/12/14)

I wouldnt put it to sleep. Probably too late for you though. If you step it up today (Wednesday), it'll finish growing by Friday/Saturday. Give it another 12-24 hours to settle, pour off liquid and pitch on Sunday.
Its not a requirement that yeast starter are pitched at full krausen. Many brewers do it this way, but its definitely not a 'must do'.
In fact, if your yeast is sluggish, you may not even reach high krausen by Sunday if you start from a chilled starter on Friday.
Just my 2c.


----------

